# Game Thread for the week of 2/10: Kings @ Memphis and Houston.



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Tuesday, February 12th: 5 PM*








*@*









*Wednesday, February 13th: 5:30 PM*








*@*









___________________________________________________________

Last 2 games before going into the all-star break. The Kings don't have anyone participating in all-star weekend, so they have a nice 6 day lay off until they play again.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Tuesday, February 12th: 5 PM*








*@*









Tonight's Game: Kings (23-26) at Memphis (13-37)



> *Tipoff:* 5 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* FedExForum
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Martin scores 33 but Memphis downs Kings, 107-94












> Hakim Warrick had 24 points and 13 rebounds -- both season-high totals -- to lead the Memphis Grizzlies to a 107-94 victory over the Sacramento Kings Tuesday night.
> 
> Sacramento was led by Kevin Martin, who scored 26 of his game-high 33 points in the first half as the Kings built a 59-54 lead. Ron Artest and Mike Bibby had 18 apiece. The Grizzlies pulled away by outscoring Sacramento, 32-20, in the third quarter. Warrick had 15 points in the period.
> 
> The victory for Memphis snapped a six-game losing streak for the Grizzlies and was Memphis' first win since trading Pau Gasol to the Lakers on Feb. 1.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Wednesday, February 13th: 5:30 PM*








*@*









Tonight's Game: Kings (23-27) at Houston (31-20)



> *Tipoff:* 5:30 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Toyota Center
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Kings are looking good right now, and I am worried they are going to pick apart the Rockets defense...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings have been good at coming back after bad losses, which they are tonight after losing yesterday vs. Memphis. But it is the second game of a back to back, and it's the last game before the break so, I could see it going either way.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings were down pretty big after 3 quarters, but went on a 15-1 run to start the 4th quarter to get back in the game. Steve Novak hit a 3 with 2.6 seconds left to put the Rockets on top, Rockets win. Kings go into the break at 23-28.

Rockets 89, Kings 87

Ron Artest: 30 Points (11/18 FG), 4 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 3 Steals
Justin Williams: 12 Rebounds, 5 Steals, and a block


----------

